# hola mi queridísimo



## dd6626

can someone tell me what this phrase says.   I cannot find queridisimo in any dictionary.


----------



## LauraPV

it is a way to enfasize the word _querido_.

ciao


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

It means "Hi my darling". 

Mei


----------



## VenusEnvy

_Hola, mi queridísimo - Hi, my deary/darling_


Querido   dear
-ísimo  an ending that is added on to words to modify them. It usually turns up the emphasis on the word.


Example:
Caliente - hot
Calientísimo - really hot

Blanco - white
Blanquísimo - really white



I hope this helps you!


----------



## Mei

It helped me too...


----------



## hsam

LauraPV said:
			
		

> it is a way to enfasize the word _querido_.
> 
> ciao


 
Debería ser emphasise


----------



## VenusEnvy

LauraPV said:
			
		

> it is a way to enfasize the word querido.





			
				hsam said:
			
		

> Debería ser emphasise


In BE, this is true. But, in AE, *emphasize *is correct.

EDIT: I know that you were probably correcting her usage of the "f" there, instead of the "ph".... But, I wasn't sure if you knew that using a "z" is alright for us...


----------



## hsam

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> In BE, this is true. But, in AE, *emphasize *is correct.


 
Very true, you always pick me up on our spellings differences!!


----------



## Alundra

*Queridísimo* is the superlative of *querido.*


Rico -> Riquísimo.
Rápido -> Rapidísimo.
Gordo -> Gordísimo.
Fuerte -> Fortísimo.

I hope it helps.
Alundra.


----------



## hsam

dd6626 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what this phrase says. I cannot find queridísimo in any dictionary.


 
Just a point, superlatives (-ísimo/a/os/as) always have the accent on the first "i".

A better Spanish speaker please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mei

hsam said:
			
		

> Just a point, superlatives (-ísimo/a/os/as) always have the accent on the first "i".
> 
> A better Spanish speaker please correct me if I'm wrong.


 
You're right!


----------



## Alundra

hsam said:
			
		

> Just a point, superlatives (-ísimo/a/os/as) always have the accent on the first "i".
> 
> A better Spanish speaker please correct me if I'm wrong.


 
Yes. They always have the accent on the first "i"

Alundra.


----------



## dd6626

Thank you this did help.  I am just learning Spanish and have not learned all of the nuances.


----------



## VenusEnvy

dd6626 said:
			
		

> Thank you this did help.  I am just learning Spanish and have not learned all of the nuances.


Well, congratulations on taking on learning a new language. Stick around here for a while, and you'll start picking up on them. 

Good luck, dd!


----------



## hsam

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yes. They always have the accent on the first "i"
> 
> Alundra.


 
SÍÍÍÍ!!! He conseguído de escribir una cosita correctamente por la primera vez!

Lo siento soy loca.

Gracías Alundra, un besito.


----------



## dd6626

would this word be used in a similar manner to "amorsito"?


----------



## hsam

dd6626 said:
			
		

> Thank you this did help. I am just learning Spanish and have not learned all of the nuances.


 
Spanish is a great language you'll love it. Let me take this opportunity to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Alundra

hsam said:
			
		

> SÍÍÍÍ!!! He conseguído de escribir una cosita correctamente por la primera vez!
> 
> Lo siento soy loca.
> 
> Gracías Alundra, un besito.


 

Jjajaja.. Sí.. *estás* loca...  

Un saludo.
Alundra.


----------



## dd6626

I am also new too the forum.  I think it will be a big help while I am learning.  I leave for South America on Tuesday.


----------



## hsam

dd6626 said:
			
		

> I am also new too the forum. I think it will be a big help while I am learning. I leave for South America on Tuesday.


 
That sounds fun where are you goingin S America


----------



## hsam

Alundra said:
			
		

> Jjajaja.. Sí.. *estás* loca...
> 
> Un saludo.
> Alundra.


 
Se utiliza estar con el adjectivo loco/a?

Bueno aquí aprendo cosas nuevas todos los días


----------



## Alundra

dd6626 said:
			
		

> would this word be used in a similar manner to "amorsito"?


 
Sometimes. But "amorsito" or "amorcito"... I think it is more intimate.

Alundra.


----------



## dd6626

I will be spending 3 weeks in Cuzco Peru.  I hope to do some other traveling also.  I will take a spanish course while I am there.


----------



## hsam

dd6626 said:
			
		

> I will be spending 3 weeks in Cuzco Peru. I hope to do some other traveling also. I will take a spanish course while I am there.


 
Fabulous! That sounds like an oportunity and a half!


----------



## Alundra

hsam said:
			
		

> Se utiliza estar con el adjectivo loco/a?
> 
> Bueno aquí aprendo cosas nuevas todos los días


 

Tu *eres* loca si estás loca siempre... pero si por algún motivo te vuelves loca, y sólo es en ese momento, tu *éstas* loca.

Si dices soy loca, se supone que es algo permanente  

Si dices estoy loca, se entiende que es algo momentáneo.

Alundra.


----------



## hsam

Alundra said:
			
		

> Tu *eres* loca si estás loca siempre... pero si por algún motivo te vuelves loca, y sólo es en ese momento, tu *éstas* loca.
> 
> Si dices soy loca, se supone que es algo permanente
> 
> Si dices estoy loca, se entiende que es algo momentáneo.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Vale comprendo, pero *soy* loca ?verdad?


----------



## LauraPV

sorry for my spelling mistake

I ment emphasize.  Thanks for the explanation Venus

ciao


----------



## Laia

hsam said:
			
		

> Vale comprendo, pero *soy* loca ?verdad?


 
jejeje ... en el caso de "loca" casi siempre suena mejor con "estoy" aunque sea algo permanente... de todos modos, si prefieres usar el verbo "ser", suena mejor: "soy una loca"... que "soy loca"(no tiene sentido). Aunque la mejor opción sería "estoy loca".

(yo sí estoy loca... casi siempre  )


----------



## LauraPV

Por cierto Alundra, a ti te suena bien "soy loca"? a mi me suena fatal.


----------



## hsam

Laia said:
			
		

> jejeje ... en el caso de "loca" casi siempre suena mejor con "estoy" aunque sea algo permante... de todos modos, si prefieres usar el verbo "ser", suena mejor: "soy una loca"... que "soy loca"(no tiene sentido). Aunque la mejor opción sería "estoy loca".
> 
> (yo sí estoy loca... casi siempre  )


 
Bueno:

estar cuando es un adjetivo y ser cuando es un nombre.

Una explicación clarísima Laia, gracías.


----------



## Alundra

hsam said:
			
		

> Vale comprendo, pero *soy* loca ?verdad?


 
¿Lo tuyo es algo permanente?  

Ahora en serio. A veces, cuando una persona no está bien psíquicamente, se puede decir:

Esa mujer está loca, aunque su locura sea permanente. 

Pero si por ejemplo yo se que tú eres normal y alguna vez te veo comportarte como una loca, te diré: Estás loca, y no "eres loca"... porque "estás loca" sólo en ese momento...

Espero haber aclarado esta duda.

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

LauraPV said:
			
		

> Por cierto Alundra, a ti te suena bien "soy loca"? a mi me suena fatal.


 

Jjajaja... sí, no suena bien, suena bien como dice Laia "soy una loca"

Alundra.


----------



## want2learn

Talking about of "amorsito" this mean is the opposite of superlatives, I mean this word is a diminutive of love you may translate it like "Little Love".

eg.
"Perrito" ---> Little dog
"Gatito"  ---> Little Cat

If I'm wrong please correct me,

P.S. I apologize for my English, I'm new too =-P


----------



## hsam

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Lo tuyo es algo permanente?
> 
> Ahora en serio. A veces, cuando una persona no está bien psíquicamente, se puede decir:
> 
> Esa mujer está loca, aunque su locura sea permanente.
> 
> Pero si por ejemplo yo se que tú eres normal y alguna vez te veo comportarte como una loca, te diré: Estás loca, y no "eres loca"... porque "estás loca" sólo en ese momento...
> 
> Espero haber aclarado esta duda.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Muy bien Alundra y Laia, ahora es clarísimo.


----------



## hsam

want2learn said:
			
		

> Talking (about) of "amorsito" this meaning is the opposite of superlatives, I mean to say that this word is a diminutive of love that you may translate (it) like "Little Love".
> 
> eg.
> "Perrito" ---> Little dog
> "Gatito" ---> Little Cat
> 
> If I'm wrong please correct me,
> 
> P.S. I apologize for my English, I'm new too =-P


 
Interesting thanks for that. Almost perfect English as well!!


----------



## Laia

hsam said:
			
		

> Bueno:
> 
> estar cuando es un adjetivo y ser cuando es un nombre.
> 
> Una explicación clarísima Laia, gracías.


 
Es que el caso de "loca" es un poco gracioso, porque hay una expresión que es "ser una loca" que significa "ser homosexual" (pero de los escandalosos que se visten con ropa ajustada y colores llamativos y chillan para hablar, no de los que generalmente te encuentras en la vida cotidiana)...


----------



## Alundra

want2learn said:
			
		

> Talking about of "amorsito" this mean is the opposite of superlatives, I mean this word is a diminutive of love you may translate it like "Little Love".
> 
> eg.
> "Perrito" ---> Little dog
> "Gatito" ---> Little Cat
> 
> If I'm wrong please correct me,
> 
> P.S. I apologize for my English, I'm new too =-P


 
I think it's wrong, want2learn...

The nouns haven't superlatives, they have augmentative and diminutive.

Diminutive -> Noun -> Augmentative
Perrito -> Perro -> Perrazo
Amorcito -> Amor -> Amorzote? Jjeje..

Alundra.


----------



## hsam

Laia said:
			
		

> Es que el caso de "loca" es un poco gracioso, porque hay una expresión que es "ser una loca" que significa "ser homosexual" (pero de los escandalosos que se visten con ropa ajustada y colores llamativos y chillan para hablar, no de los que generalmente te encuentras en la vida cotidiana)...


 
Cómo en inglés cuando decimos "he's gay" significa "es un homosexual" pero en el pasado la palabra "gay" significaba "happy" (contento) pero ahora la mayoría de la gente no lo conoce.


----------

